# Cod 4 im Lan Server wird nicht gefunden.



## schlaflos89 (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,


ich habe ein riesen Problem. Ich möchte morgen Abend mit 3 Freunden eine Lan Party veranstalten mit L4D , Cod 4 und CSS.
Da meine drei Kumpels Win7 haben und ich nur XP , checke ich grad mit dem Laptop meiner Mutter (win7) ob es probleme mit dem systemen untereinander geben könnte. Nachdem ich gestern abend und heute morgen es endlich hinbekommen habe, dass win7 und xp sich gegenseitig anpingen, aufeinander zugreifen können
und sich in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe befinden msheimnetz, versuche ich nun die lan spiele im lan lauffähig zu bekommen. l4d funzt ohne probleme, jeder der beiden rechner kann den server machen und der jeweils andere joinen...

bei cod4 funzt das leider überhaupt nicht, wenn einer der beiden rechner den server stellt, wird dieser beim anderen nicht angezeigt. es sind zwei originale versionen, habe die andere version vom kumpel, der morgen auch dabei sein wird, aus testzwecken. liegt das am spiel oder doch am netzwerk?
ich wollte dedizierte server verhinden, und habe den menüpunkt daher auf nein eingestellt. es funzt trotzdem nicht. habe schon eifrig gegoogelt, aber es hat nichts geholfen. achja punkbuster ist natürlkich auch aus.

zu den netzwerkeinstellungen:

ips habe ich manuell zugewiesen
beide in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe
firewalls aus
jeder kann den anderen sehen und auf die jeweiligen daten zugreifen

was mich wundert ist, dass l4d läuft aber cod4 nicht, daher müsste es ja am spiel liegen, achja patchversion ist die aktuellste...

liebe grüße und danke für eure hilfe 

Sörn


----------



## schlaflos89 (3. Februar 2011)

habe das problem selbst gelöst, man muss nur den server per ip als favoriten hinzufügen.

Sörn


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

vlt. war auch noch zusätzlich irgendein Filter miteingestellt, zB "keine leeren Server anzeigen" ?

Bei mir hab ich jedenfalls den Server immer auch zwischen XP und Vista ganz normal in der Liste der LAN-Server finden können.


----------

